# treasure coast, FPI-south vero



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

went out snday with justin(out-cast) and my buddy bryan. We put in at the black pearl boat ramp and I had plans on buying 20 baits and fishing the inlet for tarpon and snook. the dang bait guy wasnt there (pissed me and a lot of people off) so we just threw arti's against the rocks for 1/2 hour or so. i didnt get jack, but with conditions permitting, Out-cast got a nice size fish that was fought for 15-20 minutes on a artificial




























we fished a little more and he got broken off by something huge, i still had yet to get a strike. we pick up and make the 20 minute run north and i land a 26.5" skinny red that followed a electric chicken gulp shrimp. dinner










then bryan caught a little 13" flounder that was delicious deep fried.










good day on the water. bryan and i ended the day soaking in the cove with some beer fishermen/women.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

please post pic's from the Cove...


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i did just for you matt


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

OH NO YOU DIDN'T! [smiley=puke.gif] Please don't do that ever again! [smiley=badidea.gif] [smiley=spank.gif]


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

If it wasn't for Kyle I probably wouldn't have fished the inlet. My first permit couldn't have happened at a better moment!! Oh, and a special thanks to Tarponfever


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

that sure is a pretty native skiff.. when r we going fishing guys? :


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice fish bro! Those guys arent easy to find, and even harder to catch. Congrats!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

!! Oh, and a special thanks to Tarponfever 


LOL, You are a sick man.......


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the first and good job all around , except with the "women" pictures .


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> i did just for you matt


lol... thats some funny stuff right there ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

just makes me think why would he have that pic on his computer???


----------

